# Ice fishing!



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well after hearing about the slush I decided to bag Scofield and try another lake. We only fished for about 3 hours but did manage to land 12 fish, with several lost ones. It was windy and I froze my arse off. How were the conditions at scofield. Sorry I dogged out on everyone I hope you guys nailed em'.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Happy Kids...!!!  

Nice fat fish too !! I see you un-wussed yourself to-day...Good going !!.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

You should have gone to Scofield today. Caught a few fish. We would have taken pictures to post but everyone on here has seen plenty of 25" - 30" tiger trout, so who would want to see any more?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> everyone on here has seen plenty of 25" - 30" tiger trout


I agree it's not even cool anymore. Did you go n.n. How many did you all land? Was there still 10" of slush.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice looking fish! Glad you got into some. We did end up going to Scofield today, look for a report coming soon to a forum near you!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks I like to post pictures of my kids next to the fish, cuz it has the same effect as holding them out as far as I can, as close to the camera as possible.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Thanks I like to post pictures of my kids next to the fish, cuz it has the same effect as holding them out as far as I can, as close to the camera as possible.


I thought that was you wearing the red coat. To think I was about to congratulate you on the monster trout. It turns out it was just a camera trick.

There was almost no slush. The snow on top stayed frozen all day. It was nice weather.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

That fish on the right looks like a hog. Where exactly is Baker's?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Where was it that you ended up going?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

We actually caught some nicer than the one on the right. But we felt we had kept enough to last us awhile, so the rest went back.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> That fish on the right looks like a hog. Where exactly is Baker's?


By Veyo....North of St.George 35 min. (?)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

.45 said:


> americanforkdude said:
> 
> 
> > That fish on the right looks like a hog. Where exactly is Baker's?
> ...


Great .45 Now everyone knows where baker res. is. :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Not me! I can't find Veyo anywhere on a map!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote=".45":2x0qkf5c]
> 
> 
> americanforkdude said:
> ...


Great .45 Now everyone knows where baker res. is. :wink: [/quote:2x0qkf5c]

I wasn't talk'in about Baker res....just Veyo !! They got good hamburger's there !!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Thats about a 5 1/2 hour drive for me.
Better be good burgers. :wink:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

You don't have to worry about me fishing in Bakers.. I actually got this post and another screwed up. So you don't wanna share where you went over the weekend FixedBlade?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The nice thing about the ice fishing pics is that one frozen lake looks the same as any other frozen lake so no one will point out your hotspots!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice work, looks like you got into some nice fish!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The scarry thing about the lake is that it was only 1/8 of the way frozen and some spots we punched through were only 2" deep. Thats scarry.


----------



## southernman (Nov 14, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> The scarry thing about the lake is that it was only 1/8 of the way frozen and some spots we punched through were only 2" deep. Thats scarry.


sounds pretty **** stupid to me . . .

sm


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Once again southernman thanks for your positive Insight. You can bet we moved back to the 4 inches when we found the thin ice. And the kids never were near us when we checked Ice thickness. Hey S.m. cheer up it's the holidays.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

How is it you stay so positive fixedblade? Merry christmas and keep taking those pups fishin. Southernboy, chill out! I'll send you the valium.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I like bud light, the regular stuff goes straight to your arse. :lol: 

Good report, glad you iced more than those buds!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I should change to the light stuff but the regular just taste so much better.


----------

